# JD 4020's at Auction



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here are 4 fully restored 4020's that sold at auction that Machinery Pete covered recently..... barnrope, I thought of you man...you sure would have looked good on that first one that sold ....maybe you could have gotten Cy to wash it for you when it got soiled. 

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/petes_pick_of_the_week_high_dollar_john_deere_4020_tractors_NAA_Greg_Peterson/


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

uff da!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The real question is when the new buyer goes to sell it what till it be worth? I think they are near the peak, and will fall fast in the next 20 years. Once all the old timers that used to run them are dead who is going to pay crazy money for them?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> The real question is when the new buyer goes to sell it what till it be worth? I think they are near the peak, and will fall fast in the next 20 years. Once all the old timers that used to run them are dead who is going to pay crazy money for them?


But they're SAVING money by buying them! Didn't you watch the video? Lol


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

From the things I have heard about POLK I wouldnt believe anything he says....

I remember my dad talking about when he was a kid (50's and 60's) the cool collector cars were from the 20's and 30's. Now, sure those cars are still worth something, but not like it used to be. Now its 60's muscle cars. Guys that grew up in that time are now in their 60's. Many have the money to spend on the dream car of their youth...The super rare models of anything (4020's,camaro, sausage stuffers etc etc) will always bring good money, its all the rest of the ones that will tank in value.

On that note, I think I have finally convinced myself to unload my 69 camaro. Anyone want to trade for a 90 HP red tractor?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Does the camaro have 4wd and a PTO? How many plow bottoms is it rated for?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well one thing you grumblers don't have to worry about.....it ain't your money paying for those tractors....so what difference does it make how much those folks pay that like those tractors.

Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Good for them. Nice looking tractors. Why did open station fetch more.than 4wd w cab? I wonder how many were of that configuration?


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

PaMike said:


> The real question is when the new buyer goes to sell it what till it be worth? I think they are near the peak, and will fall fast in the next 20 years. Once all the old timers that used to run them are dead who is going to pay crazy money for them?


I disagree with you in the case of the 4020. The 4020 is so useful that most of them are still in service. The new generation of young farmers are still embracing them and when they get old they will still be going after them. Many folks would spend $20,000 any day on a nice fresh 4020 rather than double that for a new tractor set up similarly.

I haven't noticed that the two cylinder John Deeres from the 1920's to 1960 have dropped in value as the original owners have passed on.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Barnrope-You may be right in the 4020. But I would say that it would be the exception not the rule. You do touch on a good point. New prices affect the used prices. If new prices climb, which they have been, a good used tractor can look like a good deal. Time will tell..


----------

